# Christian Henson Gave Me His Mac Pro



## Van

Long-time reader, new member here. 

First, let me say I feel unworthy but extremely grateful. I hope he’s not tired of me spreading this all over social media, he very well may be, but perhaps it would be appreciated the _most_ here on V.I. 

The myth, the man, the legend, Christian Henson himself, is sending me his personal Mac Pro. I was scoping Black Friday sales on Spitfire’s site (disclaimer: _total, unapologetic fanboy here with an empty wallet to prove it_) and guess who was manning the support chat window but Christian himself! Like many of you, I’ve devoured and been inspired by his vlogs and think Spitfire is a top-flight class act so when I saw the name Christian in the chat window, I just had to ask if it was him. It was, which would have been awesome enough. I was looking at the Ton package, which he suggested as one of their favorites and it occurred to me that I had THE sample guy on the chat window so I went ahead and asked his opinion on going with a PC slave route vs a Mac Pro refurb, something I’ve long-debated but really don’t have the cash for anyway right now, and he replied: 







I didn’t think he was serious or that maybe a co-worker got ahold of his keyboard or something. I was in shock. My disbelief must have gotten old because he posted a link to his Titter account: 







So there you have it. I’m not sure how many people read the ‘new guy’ forum but please spread the word. I believe he did this as an example, a ‘put your money where your mouth is’ sort of thing. I’m floored, undeserving, über-appreciative, thrilled... 

Anyone know his favorite American beer preferences?


----------



## OleJoergensen

Congratulation .
Not only a Mac pro but a Mac Pro “Charged” with music by Christian.
I also find him a generous person, he shares a lot of inspiration by his youtube videos.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Blimey. Gotta love Spitfire!


----------



## TrondB

Class act that Christian.


----------



## chrisr

What a great story! Love it...


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh

a real company that truly cares.....you can tell.
They are wonderful in every sense.


----------



## Mornats

Awesome, nice one Christian


----------



## zolhof

Christian is the real MVP.

I've always regarded Spectrasonics and Sonokinetic as the ultimate dev-buddies out there, but Spitfire is rapidly becoming a serious contender for that title. What a class act.

Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Killiard

Wonderful! That's ridiculously kind of him! Very happy for you Jeremiah.


----------



## J-M

Congrats and welcome to the forum mate! Christian is a class act...Now go and make some awesome music!


----------



## Grégory Betton

What a gentleman!


----------



## desert

Wish I could meet him, sounds like a top bloke.


----------



## Erick - BVA

What a generous person he is. I've gotten into some tussles with him on Youtube comments --over politics and psychology-- but I've always respected him as a composer. This shows his heart. Class act.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Wow, that's crazy. And it's not even Christmas.


----------



## leon chevalier

Van said:


> Anyone know his favorite American beer preferences?


It's not american but I think he might like this one


----------



## SchnookyPants

You lucky bastard.


----------



## Grégory Betton

Hey guys! I've just got one stupid idea (based on @leon chevalier answer), but who knows, maybe we've got generous folks here too that will share my enthusiasm.

A lot of you will agree that Christian is a very inspiring guy, and, as we can see here, a very generous fellow too!

I've just created a money pot to gather a few euros from the vi-control community. The purpose: *buy some good beers and sent them on our behalf to Spitfire for Christian* (and his team if he's willing to share! )

Link below:
https://www.leetchi.com/c/some-beer-for-a-generous-fellow

_I promise 100% of the money will go to him. If you don't trust me, just don't give but don't trash please._

I know some of us are already considered as fanboys, and buying (perhaps) way too many libraries... I also know that these YouTube videos are part of a pernicious marketing dedicated to make us buy more libraries. But eh, who cares, the man is really cool and shares so much with us that I think we could thank him in a different way.

Anyway, thanks a lot for your generosity!

@Mike Greene, I hope this isn't against the rules of the forum ; in any case, I won't mind if you delete the post if needed.


----------



## Iskra

Amazing, hats off to Mr.Henson!!!


----------



## puremusic

Now that makes a fellow smile on an early winter's morning.


----------



## CT

I wish he and Paul would come back to VI-Control.


----------



## rpossum

Classic!
I think we've all been drawn to Spitfire at least in part because of Christian's persona. He certainly seems to have more than 24 hours in his days!
Nice work Christian.
I bought a BUNCH of stuff on their Black Friday Sale last year this time and have loved it all.


----------



## Kevin Fortin

Nice idea! 



Grégory Betton said:


> Hey guys! I've just got one stupid idea (based on @leon chevalier answer), but who knows, maybe we've got generous folks here too that will share my enthusiasm.
> 
> A lot of you will agree that Christian is a very inspiring guy, and, as we can see here, a very generous fellow too!
> 
> I've just created a money pot to gather a few euros from the vi-control community. The purpose: *buy some good beers and sent them on our behalf to Spitfire for Christian* (and his team if he's willing to share! )
> 
> Link below:
> https://www.leetchi.com/c/some-beer-for-a-generous-fellow
> 
> _I promise 100% of the money will go to him. If you don't trust me, just don't give but don't trash please._


----------



## Grégory Betton

So generous of you (and the other contributor!). Money pot is open for two weeks then we’ll send beer for Christmas at their new HQ.

Edit: Already ordered this: https://honestbrew.co.uk/christmas-gifts/advent-calendars
Any other donations welcome. We'll send them more gifts then.


----------



## JT

Christian truly is a class act.


----------



## Grégory Betton

They received it! Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Van

Well, he wasn’t kidding.


----------



## LamaRose

Awesome... good for you, Van! Wish CH and Paul would post again, at least in the commercial announcement forum.


----------



## InLight-Tone

miket said:


> I wish he and Paul would come back to VI-Control.


and Hans, he's been absent as well...


----------



## Van

LamaRose said:


> Awesome... good for you, Van! Wish CH and Paul would post again, at least in the commercial announcement forum.


Yah, same here.


----------



## D Halgren

InLight-Tone said:


> and Hans, he's been absent as well...


Hans has been here, he just lurks.


----------



## ironbut

Just came across this thread.
Wow, what a generous gift.
Most of us realize what a loss it was to the VI community when Spitfire moved on.
I don't mind saying that I get the warm fuzzies as I watch their videos!


----------



## Van

ironbut said:


> Just came across this thread.
> Wow, what a generous gift.
> Most of us realize what a loss it was to the VI community when Spitfire moved on.
> I don't mind saying that I get the warm fuzzies as I watch their videos!


CH’s blog is pretty killer on Youtube. He lives there now.


----------



## CT

ironbut said:


> Just came across this thread.
> Wow, what a generous gift.
> Most of us realize what a loss it was to the VI community when Spitfire moved on.
> I don't mind saying that I get the warm fuzzies as I watch their videos!



I recently happened to read some old posts from other developers who used to post here as well. It's a pretty sad thing that so many have been driven away over the years.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Is it loaded with every Spitfire library? haha


----------



## Van

AdamKmusic said:


> Is it loaded with every Spitfire library? haha


Ha! No, I know he, like the rest of us, keeps his samples on external drives.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Van said:


> Long-time reader, new member here.
> 
> First, let me say I feel unworthy but extremely grateful. I hope he’s not tired of me spreading this all over social media, he very well may be, but perhaps it would be appreciated the _most_ here on V.I.
> 
> The myth, the man, the legend, Christian Henson himself, is sending me his personal Mac Pro. I was scoping Black Friday sales on Spitfire’s site (disclaimer: _total, unapologetic fanboy here with an empty wallet to prove it_) and guess who was manning the support chat window but Christian himself! Like many of you, I’ve devoured and been inspired by his vlogs and think Spitfire is a top-flight class act so when I saw the name Christian in the chat window, I just had to ask if it was him. It was, which would have been awesome enough. I was looking at the Ton package, which he suggested as one of their favorites and it occurred to me that I had THE sample guy on the chat window so I went ahead and asked his opinion on going with a PC slave route vs a Mac Pro refurb, something I’ve long-debated but really don’t have the cash for anyway right now, and he replied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t think he was serious or that maybe a co-worker got ahold of his keyboard or something. I was in shock. My disbelief must have gotten old because he posted a link to his Titter account:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it. I’m not sure how many people read the ‘new guy’ forum but please spread the word. I believe he did this as an example, a ‘put your money where your mouth is’ sort of thing. I’m floored, undeserving, über-appreciative, thrilled...
> 
> Anyone know his favorite American beer preferences?




wow! So it seems he is the guy he seems to be


----------



## Van

Fever Phoenix said:


> wow! So it seems he is the guy he seems to be


Certainly is!


----------

